# Small Lancer video



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2014)

This video is from our vacation on Lesvos (the island of me and Angie). Angie is filming on camera and I am driving. My driving is a little dangerous just for the video. In my real life I don't drive like this. At least not everyday  Also I have known these roads for 24 years so took the risk. So please don't shout at me


----------

